# Please help does it look like ligaments are gone?



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

I am so confused. I checked my does ligaments after readimg the how to thread. Well anyway I dont feel anything so I checked my 4 Nigerians that I know are not bred (one is a whether) I feel like with them I definitely do feel something. I dont know if im just imagining things. So I took a few pics of her hind end. Does it look sunken in. I also included pictures of her vulva to see if you folks think she looks to be due soon. I have another thread I posted also. If I am supposed to add to that and not start a new thread I apologize.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't help you with the ligaments - I don't pay any attention to them. :laugh: She's dilating, but does not appear to fully dilated. Her udder is not strutted, and it looks like her belly may have dropped a little - I can't tell for sure, though. My best guess would be another week or so. Sorry.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is her udder shiny? Is it hard or tight?

I agree with GoatCrazy, she looks like she has a little ways to go.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, it is hard to tell with the udder. I just got her on Friday so she isnt really used to me yet and not keen on letting me mess with her too much. I thought her vulva looked different from the rest of my goats. Im just glad to know you think she looks pregnant. If she wasn't my daughter would be so bummed. If you had to place a bet would you say 5 days....2 weeks.....a month? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The ligaments would be hard to be seen in a picture of a health goat. But they really dont look broken down much if at all. Im in agreement with crazy, give it another week and see where you stand.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, love how you called him/her "crazy". :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going by udder growth alone and if this is her first freshening, I'd say you have anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

This is her 2nd pregnancy dont know if that changes anything


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, not really.


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

When my doe was pregnant I checked her ligaments every day. There were days I swore I couldn't feel anything! But she wasn't ready. It wasn't until her tail area felt very loose. Like it almost felt like it was only attached by skin. She was also constantly wet back there and talking all the time. Hope that helps


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ligaments can come and go, later in pregnancy. 

She has a bit more to go, her udder isn't tight yet.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. I will keep a close eye one her udder. I wish I was a little more patient. I just hope she goes before the weather starts to turn cold


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

When was she bred? Sorry if I missed it in the other posts


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

With my dairy does for sure I can tell just by looking. From like the hip area back when she is close the top will be steep. Like right now it just goes down a tad it will be more so when its time. It will blow your mind. Keep feeling those ligs. I do t think your feeling right and is so hard to tell at first and for me I can not feel them at all on my fat Boers. Keep spending time with her and you'll get to know her personality so then you'll know when it changes. I'm no good at guessing so will not even go there


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Littlelo. I just bought her and her mother on Friday and the man I got them from said they are due within 2 weeks from friday.


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha so it's truly a guessing game. Totally understand. We didnt even know our doe was pregnant until she was about 3 weeks out. Bought her that way and they didn't even know!  Like said above, spend time with her. She may get real clingy to you or want to be left alone. Listen for baby talk too. Once Mama started that, it was 12 hours later we had kids on the ground


----------

